# Pickled Pork



## petewoody (Dec 19, 2010)

Growing up in Australia we always had pickled pork at Christmas. The cut (probably a butt) was brined by the butcher and was cooked by boiling at a low temp. My wife and I both remember it had a texture like corned beef but had a "hammy" taste. My sister, who lives in Australia, tells me that it is still available from her local butcher and a few supermarkets and I recall seeing pickled pork when I lived in England.

I have searched the web but find that most references to pickled pork are for cubes of meat used in cajun cooking (beans and rice). All other references relate to cooking the meat. I tried injecting a pork roast with TQ and using TQ as a dry rub and curing for about 5 days. I boiled one piece and smoked another. The taste and texture were like corned beef rather than "hammy". It was also a little salty but I should have soaked it a little longer after curing.

Does anyone here have any experience with pickled pork. I am wondering if I should use a liquid brine (injecting and soaking)?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Now I have never heard of it but I'm sure that there is someone here that has. I know that there is a few members that are in Aussie too. Maybe you should try a search to find them??


----------



## tjc (Dec 21, 2010)

Petewoody,growing up in a Polish neighborhood we ate that a lot. It was normally cooked with cabbage and potatoes. For some reason,here it was called "pork goody",dont know why. It was very cheap back then,but very good.Still available here in central NJ,its just brined,cured,smoked pork butt,usually stuffed into one of those papery,fibrous,casings and simmered in water,slowly,for a long time. Here its about $4.99 a pound. Some are round cylinders,but the better ones are roughly shaped,like small footballs.I think the better ones are a brand called Frierich,or something like that


----------



## petewoody (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks. I don't recall seeing it in NJ (Middletown) when we lived there. I am going to cure a shoulder using the procedure Ruhlman outlined in the book for corned beef. I was very interested to hear that it was a polish dish - in my research I found it also is/was a German dish.

Best wishes for the holiday season. I trust the weather will co-operate. Pete


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll try to find an exact recipe for you but pickled pork is pretty easy to do.  We take pork butt and cut slices about 1 inch thick.  Immerse in brine solution with a bit of standard pickling spices, store in the fridge for between 7 and 14 days depending on how salty you want it.  I never used cure in mine but I didn't mind the grey color.  Once cooked down even the cured stuff turned sort of grey but still delicious.   Great in a pot of beans or mixed with squash.

Al


----------



## herkysprings (Dec 22, 2010)

I've used this recipe many times with great success. Freezes / thaws great. I used to use it in my pickled pork / cabbage recipe instead of corned beef. I would make the brine a day ahead of adding the pork, letting it get to under 40F in the fridge.

From Good Eats:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/pickled-pork-recipe/index.html
[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
concordance-begin

2 cups water
1 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup kosher salt
6 cloves garlic, peeled and crushed
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons yellow mustard seed
2 tablespoons hot sauce
1 tablespoon celery seed
1 bay leaf
1/4 teaspoon whole black peppercorns
8 ounces ice
1 1/2 pounds fresh boneless pork butt, cut into 2-inch cubes
concordance-end
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Combine all of the ingredients except the ice and the pork in a 2-quart nonreactive saucepan, set over high heat and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat and maintain a simmer for 3 minutes. Remove from the heat, add the ice and stir. Place the pork into a 1-gallon zip top bag and add the cooled pickling liquid. Remove as much air as possible; seal the bag and place in the refrigerator for at least 3 days, turning the bag occasionally. Use within 2 weeks or remove from the pork from the brine and freeze.


----------



## petewoody (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. As I stated in my opening post, the pickled pork I grew up with was a full sized roast which one sliced after cooking. I have seen a lot of recipes where the meat is cut into 2inch cubes or slices before brining/curing. I have made this a few times and enjoyed it. Like Al, I don't mind not using a cure as the grey meat still tastes fine !!


----------



## 3genjerseypole (Apr 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I have been trying to find out what pork goody was for YEARS! I grew up in Jersey, Polish neighborhood, long since moved to Cali. All the old family is dead and gone, and no one knew what I was talking about or thought it was pork roll. THANK YOU a thousand times!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 20, 2011)

Peter piper picked a peck of pickled pork...........Oh you know the story......I've had pickled bologna, pickled pigs feet but not pickled pork.......

Dont forget the Qveiw


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 20, 2011)

It's a first cousin to Salt Pork, which is pickled pork belly; just leaner and as a roast.


----------



## alblancher (Apr 20, 2011)

I just put a piece in some navy beans.  I cut a pork butt into 1/4 lb pieces and pickled for a couple of weeks then vacu packed.   Sure smells good simmerining away in those beans.


----------



## realbusy (Aug 19, 2013)

TJC,

 I live in Central Joisey...LOL... where can I get "pork Goody"?? Shop-rite??? what name is it sold under and is it still called that?Aug 2013....Thanks


----------



## porklover13 (Feb 9, 2014)

Petewoody said:


> Growing up in Australia we always had pickled pork at Christmas. The cut (probably a butt) was brined by the butcher and was cooked by boiling at a low temp. My wife and I both remember it had a texture like corned beef but had a "hammy" taste. My sister, who lives in Australia, tells me that it is still available from her local butcher and a few supermarkets and I recall seeing pickled pork when I lived in England.
> I have searched the web but find that most references to pickled pork are for cubes of meat used in cajun cooking (beans and rice). All other references relate to cooking the meat. I tried injecting a pork roast with TQ and using TQ as a dry rub and curing for about 5 days. I boiled one piece and smoked another. The taste and texture were like corned beef rather than "hammy". It was also a little salty but I should have soaked it a little longer after curing.
> Does anyone here have any experience with pickled pork. I am wondering if I should use a liquid brine (injecting and soaking)?


----------



## petewoody (Feb 9, 2014)

porklover13, you quoted an old post of mine. Do you have a specific question?


----------



## wenzdinner (Apr 10, 2014)

I am going to attempt my own version of a pickled pork shoulder this week... will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 3, 2015)

*Pork Goody*...A central European dish of Cabbage, Potatoes and other veg, Carrot, Celery, Onions, Garlic and Bay Leaves, simmered together with a Cured and Smoked Pork Shoulder. Works with Ham or Smoked Sausage like Kielbasa. Growing up in a Polish Family, this was a common Supper... For the Jersey Guys, the Pork can be homemade easy enough, Pops Brine and Smoke or the Freirich Brand, most available, and others, is sold in Grocery stores (Pathmark, Shop-Rite, Foodtown, A & P and BJ's). Freirich labels it Porkette but also may be seen as Daisy Ham or Smoked Shoulder...JJ

http://www.freirich.com/our-products/porkette-smoked-cellar-trimmed-pork-butt-2/


----------



## florida288 (Jul 24, 2017)

I grew up in North Plainfield, NJ. I remember my mother serving something she called pork goody. I loved it. Off and on over the years I've thought about it, and now want to find some, but didn't know exactly what it was. I'm so glad to find your post. I live in Florida now, but at least now I have an idea of what it is and where I might find it. Thanks.


----------



## florida288 (Jul 24, 2017)

Oh boy, I just googled it. Freirich Porkette pork shoulder butt is available right here in Port Orange, FL at Publix. I'm gunna get some today. I'm so excited. I grew up in NJ. And I love Taylor Port Roll too.


----------



## florida288 (Jul 24, 2017)

Me too, trying to find it for years. I'm from NJ. Thrilled to find out.


----------



## florida288 (Jul 24, 2017)

florida288 said:


> Me too, trying to find it for years. I'm from NJ. Thrilled to find out.





Petewoody said:


> Thanks. I don't recall seeing it in NJ (Middletown) when we lived there. I am going to cure a shoulder using the procedure Ruhlman outlined in the book for corned beef. I was very interested to hear that it was a polish dish - in my research I found it also is/was a German dish.
> 
> Best wishes for the holiday season. I trust the weather will co-operate. Pete





3GenJerseyPole said:


> Oh my gosh, I have been trying to find out what pork goody was for YEARS! I grew up in Jersey, Polish neighborhood, long since moved to Cali. All the old family is dead and gone, and no one knew what I was talking about or thought it was pork roll. THANK YOU a thousand times!





realbusy said:


> TJC,
> 
> I live in Central Joisey...LOL... where can I get "pork Goody"?? Shop-rite??? what name is it sold under and is it still called that?Aug 2013....Thanks





florida288 said:


> Oh boy, I just googled it. Freirich Porkette pork shoulder butt is available right here in Port Orange, FL at Publix. I'm gunna get some today. I'm so excited. I grew up in NJ. And I love Taylor Port Roll too.


Being new I didn't realize that my replies wouldn't automatically be with reference to these posts, so here are the ones I'm referencing.


----------



## florida288 (Jul 24, 2017)

I still don't think I've got it right. Oh well, I don't know what I'm doing.


----------

